# Am I wrong to tell her no??? (x-post from passion)



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Am I wrong to tell her no??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, At the risk of being flamed for being a bad BF her goes nothing. The weather has finally warmed up to the point where I can open the windows in my house and car. This is the first week. Today, about an hour ago, my GF calls and it goes something like this:

her: hi hon.
me: Hi, I'm busy what's up?
her: just called to say hi and love you.
me: *suspicious at this point* Love ya too.
her: BTW, I know what you can to tonight.
me: *not that I don't have enough to do already* Me too, cut grass, finish that electrical outlet, clean gutters, etc...
her: No silly, you can put the AC's in the windows tonight.
me: Why???
her: it's "hot" out
me: No it's not. It's like 70 degrees. Perfect weather. Besides I wasn't planning to do that until May, I want to keep the windows open for awhile and the cats like to lay in them when they're open.
her: But it's "hot" out
me: Then you put them in, but I'm not doing it for a few weeks yet.
her: I'M not lifting a 300lb ac.
me: they're not 300lbs, hey I got to go, love ya
her: *sounding mad* love you, bye

This kinda thing comes up all the time. When we travel together in the summer, I can't enjoy the outdoors because it's hot and she "has to have" the car AC on and the wind whips her hair around. I've bought her scrunches for her hair, but she won't wear them. So I gave in on that one. Am I wrong here????


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

she sounds *high maintenance* in that she expects instant comfort regardless of the conditions or others.

my kid started that crap at a young age and I successfully beat it out of her (not really  )

but i did have to teach my kid some patience with similar situations. 

I'm a firm believer of adjusting one's self to be comfortable first before ajdusting the entire environment to meet one's comfort. If you are cold put on more clothes, if you are hot take off more clothes.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

LOL! That conversation is too funny. Are we talking about window AC units? I've put one in the window myself. 70 degrees is not hot and I'd want the windows open for as long as possible too.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

"she sounds *high maintenance* in that she expects instant comfort regardless of the conditions or others."

DITTO.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with changing oneself before enviroment. I always laugh and waonder how much gas is wasted in the summer with people in hugh suv's using the AC EVERYWHERE they go! I usually only use mine when I'm stuck in traffic and it's a HOT day out.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*are you just venting?*

if so, that's fine...everyone needs to vent sometimes (although your gf probably wouldn't be thrilled to read about herself on the internet). personally, i love to have open windows, too, and indeed we don't even have ac even though it's frequently in the 90s here in the summer. i hope you feel better now. 

if, on the other hand, you're looking for something (possibly) constructive, you might try to discern whether there's maybe something else behind her request. for example, does she have allergies that make her uncomfortable this time of year with the windows open? or could there be something less rational (i am not always rational when i'm upset...sorry to my patient bf who puts up with it until i come to my senses) but just as real to her?

that said, when i want something done, i generally do it myself (if i can) rather than nagging my bf, especially if he's busy doing other chores. i built our bike rack in the back of his truck by myself, including sawing all of the 4x4s, 2x6s, and 2x4s by hand (we don't have a power saw). he did help with the staining at the end.

good luck!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> Am I wrong to tell her no???
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Yep, you're wrong. 100% wrong. If this thing comes up all the time, buy yourself a friggin' sweater. And wear it. In the car. And in the house.

I gotta ask a few things here. CNB, why the hell would you want to deal with this issue over and over and over? And why would you want to make your high maintenance GF unnecessarily hot and cranky when the situation is easily avoidable? And just how "high maintenance" can she be, when she puts up with such charming solutions like,"I'll go if you pay" (clicky clicky) when you two are deciding what you're going to do on weekends?

Dude, the more you write, the more I'm convinced, you're lucky to have _any _ GF. Apologize for being an ass, install the freaking AC, and let the electrical outlet wait until the weekend. And ... *pssst* ... word to the wise, you may want to plan, and spring for the dinner once in a while. You can thank me for your getting laid, better and more often, once you take my advice.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*AC vs. windows in cars*



> I always laugh and waonder how much gas is wasted in the summer with people in hugh suv's using the AC EVERYWHERE they go!


Don't get me started on wasteful driving, but one comment is that, at highway speeds, it can actually be more efficient to use AC than to have the windows down in your car because lowering the windows greatly increases the drag on the vehicle. Of course, the exact comparison depends on the aerodynamics of the vehicle.

Since a house doesn't move, opening the windows is always more energy efficient than running the AC.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

no, you're not wrong to tell her no if you don't want to do it. if she wants the ac units installed in the windows badly enough then she'll figure out a way to do it herself.

on the other hand, i do think you're wrong for whining about it on the internet (and not just on one forum but 2). i'd be mortified if my S.O. took our disagreements onto a public forum.

just my $0.02

rt


----------



## trailrash (Jan 7, 2005)

> Dude, the more you write, the more I'm convinced, you're lucky to have any GF. Apologize for being an ass, install the freaking AC, and let the electrical outlet wait until the weekend. And ... *pssst* ... word to the wise, you may want to plan, and spring for the dinner once in a while. You can thank me for your getting laid, better and more often, once you take my advice.


Good BURN Kitty!!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

trailrash said:


> Good BURN Kitty!!


Hey, I'm here to help.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Mmmkaay

I'm going to go back at look at thread of pics we posted of guys. Just to get back some confidence in the other half. The random dumb questions guys have been posting in here recently are wigging me out.

Sabine


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

*rt* said:


> on the other hand, i do think you're wrong for whining about it on the internet (and not just on one forum but 2). i'd be mortified if my S.O. took our disagreements onto a public forum.


 He didn't use her name or his name. No one will know who she is. Why would she care? 
I'd be less "mortified" if my wife asked for advice anonymously on the internet rather than asking her friends or family.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

"I gotta ask a few things here. CNB, why the hell would you want to deal with this issue over and over and over? And why would you want to make your high maintenance GF unnecessarily hot and cranky when the situation is easily avoidable? And just how "high maintenance" can she be, when she puts up with such charming solutions like,"I'll go if you pay" (clicky clicky) when you two are deciding what you're going to do on weekends?"

Over and over???? what the he11 r u talking about???? I mostly put this post up for a laugh as to the differences between men and women. Nothing really serous meant by it. Never said she was "high maintenance", but before you go flaming me about NOT taking her out please remember that EVERYWHERE we go I pay for it. Not that I mind that so much but she'll complain if I ask that we take her car even if I put gas in and do the driving. Also before condemning me, let ya in on a couple things. My GF pays very little to live in my house. I just ask she put in a little to help out with bills. PLUS I've paid for doctor visits and prescriptions when she didn't have med coverage when she had the flu, strep, colds, etc. Bought her prescription glasses, do the upkeep on her car, etc.

"Dude, the more you write, the more I'm convinced, you're lucky to have _any _ GF."

If you're trying to say I would be lucky to you as a GF "IF you are a female" DON'T flatter yourself.

"Apologize for being an ass"

Accepted


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

tlg said:


> I'd be less "mortified" if my wife asked for advice anonymously on the internet rather than asking her friends or family.


_Hellooooooooo ... ladies ... _ please read tlg's post. Twice. That's some damn good advice, tlg. That too many chickies need to hear. Thanks everso much.

However, Sabine does bring up an excellent point ... if CNB has the time to post and b*tch about this situation on the internet, he sure 'nuff has time to install the GD thing, so he oughtta just go ahead and do it. Otherwise it's clear that he's intentionally going out of his way to be an ass, and that doesn't bode well for his getting a little action later on tonight. Think CNB, _think_. What's more important to you ... winning the thermostat war ... or gettin' some?


----------



## mbrmegan (Apr 7, 2004)

*oh*

We were in a rental house last year with no AC
I asked hubby to get an AC

I waited a week and then bought one that I could lift into the car.
then I brought it in the house and asked for help installing it.
Well I installed it myself.
initiative, sometimes one takes matters into one's own hands



crashedandburned said:


> Am I wrong to tell her no???
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> "I gotta ask a few things here. CNB, why the hell would you want to deal with this issue over and over and over? And why would you want to make your high maintenance GF unnecessarily hot and cranky when the situation is easily avoidable? And just how "high maintenance" can she be, when she puts up with such charming solutions like,"I'll go if you pay" (clicky clicky) when you two are deciding what you're going to do on weekends?"
> 
> Over and over???? what the he11 r u talking about???? I mostly put this post up for a laugh as to the differences between men and women. Nothing really serous meant by it. Never said she was "high maintenance", but before you go flaming me about NOT taking her out please remember that EVERYWHERE we go I pay for it. Not that I mind that so much but she'll complain if I ask that we take her car even if I put gas in and do the driving. Also before condemning me, let ya in on a couple things. My GF pays very little to live in my house. I just ask she put in a little to help out with bills. PLUS I've paid for doctor visits and prescriptions when she didn't have med coverage when she had the flu, strep, colds, etc. Bought her prescription glasses, do the upkeep on her car, etc.
> 
> ...


Whoopsee. Looks like I touched a nerve.

I'll let you in on another secret CNB: You're free to ignore my advice. Or you can take it and reap the rewards. xoxox.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Tax benefits??*

Can you claim her as a dependant? No. If you're desparate enough to put up with that behavior, too F**cking bad. Time to move on if you don't like her behavior.

Of course this is advice from a 43 year-old-never-been-marrred-single-guy.... 



crashedandburned said:


> "I gotta ask a few things here. CNB, why the hell would you want to deal with this issue over and over and over? And why would you want to make your high maintenance GF unnecessarily hot and cranky when the situation is easily avoidable? And just how "high maintenance" can she be, when she puts up with such charming solutions like,"I'll go if you pay" (clicky clicky) when you two are deciding what you're going to do on weekends?"
> 
> Over and over???? what the he11 r u talking about???? I mostly put this post up for a laugh as to the differences between men and women. Nothing really serous meant by it. Never said she was "high maintenance", but before you go flaming me about NOT taking her out please remember that EVERYWHERE we go I pay for it. Not that I mind that so much but she'll complain if I ask that we take her car even if I put gas in and do the driving. Also before condemning me, let ya in on a couple things. My GF pays very little to live in my house. I just ask she put in a little to help out with bills. PLUS I've paid for doctor visits and prescriptions when she didn't have med coverage when she had the flu, strep, colds, etc. Bought her prescription glasses, do the upkeep on her car, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

What has the womens lounge become? A sub for Dear Abby? This is a mountain biking forum guys. Just tryin' to keep it real.

Rita


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

The internet is a decent place to get objective opinions and vent, which may be healthy for relationships! 

I think it's a bit sneaky on her part to kind of start off with the lovey-dovey stuff, then claim that "it's hot." First of all, 70 degrees F is NOT HOT. She knows that.

Second, I think she could phrase it better, like: "Hey hon, listen. I know you hate how often I use the A/C, but it really does feel stuffy in the house. Could you humor me by putting in the A/C early this year? We can shut it off when you get home..."

I get the feeling she's going to try this herself, and the A/C is "accidentally" going to shatter all over the driveway after it falls from the window. 

It's odd that she's always warm. I'm the opposite- I've got the heat in the car blasting, and I love when my bedroom is warm and cozy. When there's a portable heater around, I practically wrap myself around it!


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Christine said:


> It's odd that she's always warm. I'm the opposite- I've got the heat in the car blasting, and I love when my bedroom is warm and cozy. When there's a portable heater around, I practically wrap myself around it!


Not me. I can't stand heaters. I practically never turn them on. They irritate my sinuses and make it that weird articificial hot that feels all suffocating.

In the spring and summer I'm always too hot, and my AC runs early in the season, and usually 24 hours a day. At night if possible I'll open a window instead, but if it's warmer than 65 or so outside, I have to turn on the AC, to just to sleep. No foolin'.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Christine said:


> I've got the heat in the car blasting, and I love when my bedroom is warm and cozy.


Is that your car in your Avatar? ;D


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

crashedandburned said:


> "IF you are a female"


Heh. I'm pretty sure Hello Kitty is female. Think phrases like "Secret Identity", "Alias", "AKA", etc.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> Heh. I'm pretty sure Hello Kitty is female.


Heh back, buddy ... as if I could be this big a ***** _without _ estrogen. Hahaha.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*I can't handle the heat at home either*

If it is anywhere near 75 degrees at night I can't sleep. I am extremely hot natured and have insane metabolism. My husband has to keep a blanket on his side of the bed. 
So, if she is hot natured that is just the way her body is. She isn't doing it to make you mad. I don't turn the air down below 75 during the day but at night my rest is an important part of my well being. Everyone is happier when I sleep


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

tlg said:


> He didn't use her name or his name. No one will know who she is. Why would she care?
> I'd be less "mortified" if my wife asked for advice anonymously on the internet rather than asking her friends or family.


Isn't that what friends (and sometimes family) are for?

What quality of advice could you possibly expect on a mountain bike forum? What?Just because we're women we are relationship experts or something? Its not like he's asking us which tire he should use in sandy conditions.

Sabine

p.s. Wide with a low paddle like tread


----------



## mrwizard (May 27, 2004)

Sabine said:


> p.s. Wide with a low paddle like tread


Hahahah.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

trying to be serious... I don't think I could have a mate/partner whos needs were so different from mine. It'd be a battle zone: windows open or closed? AC on or off? Heat on or off? How many blanekts? Fan? Arrrgghh!! Come to think of it, my mate and I are on the same page about a lot of this stuff, life is good.

and then...


> I mostly put this post up for a laugh as to the differences between men and women. Nothing really serous meant by it.


SOME women you mean? Jeez.

maybe it's the moon that's bringing them over to the WL?

formica


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*dump the GF*

I guess you have to endure the hardship of having a high maintenance GF.LOL .. I hope she isn't a mtbr rider. Women like her needs to be reeducate about hardship. Why don't you send her to live in Afganhnistan for 2weeks see if she will survive. 70degrees F is not hot at all. it is comfortable. She is too soft. You might have to send her to boot camp. Enroll her in the marines. They are looking for a few good women. BE ALL YOU CAN BE.

Why don't you ditch her and find new girlfriend? How often does this type of argument ocurr in your relationship. There are plenty of fish out there.

DUMP HER.

PS. You can pass her on to me. I will do extreme makeover upgrade of her. My chief engineer, La Forge, will update her memory, system and she will be as good as new.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> ....if CNB has the time to post and b*tch about this situation on the internet, he sure 'nuff has time to install the GD thing, so he oughtta just go ahead and do it. Otherwise it's clear that he's intentionally going out of his way to be an ass, and that doesn't bode well for his getting a little action later on tonight. Think CNB, _think_. What's more important to you ... winning the thermostat war ... or gettin' some?


Now how does he have time to do it just because he is discussing it on the computer. I would be willing to bet that he is discussing this on the computer while he is at work which has absolutely nothing to do with his available time when he is not at work. Before discussing what someone has time to do maybe you should find out all the facts. You know, like the fact that he works a full time job and then works evenings and every other weekend at a bike shop.

Coming from someone that works two jobs free time is very hard to come by, sometimes you have to prioritize. Personally, when it is 70 degrees outside putting in an air conditioner would not be a priority to me.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

her: BTW, I know what you can do tonight.
me: I need an AC.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Picard said:


> I will do extreme makeover upgrade of her. My chief engineer, La Forge, will update her memory, system and she will be as good as new.


LOL.....I think I saw something like that on "The Man Show" once.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"Is that your car in your Avatar? ;D "

Ha, good one! It wouldn't be warm enough, I'm afraid


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

alaskarider said:


> Don't get me started on wasteful driving, but one comment is that, at highway speeds, it can actually be more efficient to use AC than to have the windows down in your car because lowering the windows greatly increases the drag on the vehicle. Of course, the exact comparison depends on the aerodynamics of the vehicle.


That is such a myth its not even funny to see it repeated on an internet forum. Some moron might believe you and start doing it.

The drag on the engine from running an AC pump is greater than the air drag from lowering the windows. Hell, the drag from the power steering pump is also greater but unfortunetly you don't get a switch to turn that off too.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

AZtortoise said:


> What has the womens lounge become? A sub for Dear Abby? This is a mountain biking forum guys. Just tryin' to keep it real.
> 
> Rita


Word.

Less replies also would probably be less encouraging.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Isn't that what friends (and sometimes family) are for?


 No not always. 90% of the time friends or family will be biased.



> What quality of advice could you possibly expect on a mountain bike forum?


 Tsk tsk tsk. MTB'ers are people too.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

tlg said:


> No not always. 90% of the time friends or family will be biased.


Girls, listen to tlg, he knows what he's talking about. Only I'd make that 100%, as they're able to hear only one side of the situation; and no matter how reasonable you make your case, you cannot help but be biased when you present it to friends and family. Worse yet, the this advice is often unintentionally destructive, as their effort to console you provides you with a false sense of righteousness in the situation. That false sense of righteousness is hardly productive, and factor in the inevitable comiserating about men that goes on in these little *ah hem* "sessions," you're actively driving a wedge into your relationship. Think about it.

Of course, all this goes both ways, it's just that more often (like practically always) women air this dirty laundry to their friends and family more than do men. And it's not a very nice thing to do. In fact, it's really, really rude. I'm sure women don't appreciate it when men do it; lucky for them, men usually show more respect to their partner in that regard, so it's not something women have to deal with very often.

As for the kvetching about this thread being an advice column, I have to ask, isn't 60,000 threads on biking enough? Man, you chicks must really, really, really love biking. What's wrong with a little change of pace now and then? Personally, I'm thinking about posting a "pick my nail color" thread in passion this weekend. OPI has some really cool shades and I need some help making the right choice before I get to the salon. I can't decide between "To Dive For Pink" or "Cool in the Pool." Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## SplijinX (Jul 2, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> That is such a myth its not even funny to see it repeated on an internet forum. Some moron might believe you and start doing it.
> 
> The drag on the engine from running an AC pump is greater than the air drag from lowering the windows. Hell, the drag from the power steering pump is also greater but unfortunetly you don't get a switch to turn that off too.


Unfortunately it is not a myth...it was actual question in my thermodynamics class last semester. A/C increases fuel consumption by 3 to 4% during highway driving and up to 10% in city driving.

Best alternative is to keep windows closed and turn on the fan in the car. If it is too hot for that, openning windows for city driving is a viable option, however once you reach 55mph "the aerodynamic drag caused by wide-open windows or sunroof at highway speeds consumes more fuel than does the air conditioner."

That's assuming you've got the window opened a significant amount (more than just cracking it open), then the front/rear seats and window (although there is usually a vent at the bottom of it) act more or less like a wall blocking all that air coming in.

Next time you are out driving at slow speeds (<25mph) with your palm against the wind, you'll notice its pretty considerable the faster you go...now imagine how much more force that would be going say 65mph, and then multiply that by the number of hands that could fit on your rear window - that's a pretty good bit of force!

Please note my explanination is very "back of the envelope", before someone rails me for not taking this, that, and the other into account. But there have been many others that have thoroughly worked out these calculations and I'm sure they can be found with some Googling.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> That is such a myth...blah blah blah car stuff.


This is why I run my AC with the windows down while beating baby seals with the tusk of an African elephant.


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I can't decide between "To Dive For Pink" or "Cool in the Pool." Decisions, decisions ...


 Alternate colors. Or just go with the blue.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> ...men usually show more respect to their partner in that regard, so it's not something women have to deal with very often.


It's got nothing to do with respect. Being insensitive clods as a rule (no matter how "sensitive" we may appear on the surface), we just don't care that much about our buddies' relationships, and we don't expect our buddies to care about ours, so we don't generally talk about those things except in the most general terms.

P.S.: Blend them to make a nice, sparkly purple.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> That is such a myth its not even funny to see it repeated on an internet forum. Some moron might believe you and start doing it.
> 
> The drag on the engine from running an AC pump is greater than the air drag from lowering the windows. Hell, the drag from the power steering pump is also greater but unfortunetly you don't get a switch to turn that off too.


Funny thing about the windows, on my car manual it does says that its 4% more efficient to use the AC than the open window.

I prefer to feel the air from the window than from the AC, though....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think you have to see her side in the story. The conversation, as you wrote, feels too manipulative from her side, but different people are different, and some people need more speech than others to get to the point. My mother likes to give a big speech before asking for the time of the day... well, maybe not for that, but close.

My sister and me are VERY different when dealing with temperatures. She can't handle cold, and I can't handle hot. Well, I survive hot, but I prefer mild temperatures. Maybe what's hot (temperature-wise) for her may be mild for you. 

Maybe come up with a compromise, like, OK, I'll do it on saturday evening when I'm free or something. Maybe set only one room with AC and the rest with the windows open. I don't know, but try to come up with something that both feel confortable. 

My .02


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Catzilla back on form...*



catzilla said:


> This is why I run my AC with the windows down while beating baby seals with the tusk of an African elephant.


Yes, but are you eating non-dolphin-free tuna while running over the starving pygmies from New Guinea on your way to nuke the unborn gay whales?

Hello Kitty, it would be great if all m/f relationships were so simple and worked that way, but it's more like if they are the type that seems to find endless ways to manipulate you, that is all the 'satisfaction' they will require (tolerate) from you. If this was the first time something like this came up between them, I doubt we'd be reading about it here now and if things were really as you imply, that A/C unit (I'll leave the _unit_ jokes to others...) would have been installed by now .


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Personally, I'm thinking about posting a "pick my nail color" thread in passion this weekend. OPI has some really cool shades and I need some help making the right choice before I get to the salon. I can't decide between "To Dive For Pink" or "Cool in the Pool." Decisions, decisions ...


Well, Duh. Pick whatever goes with your bike better.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Girls, listen to tlg, he knows what he's talking about. Only I'd make that 100%, as they're able to hear only one side of the situation; and no matter how reasonable you make your case, you cannot help but be biased when you present it to friends and family. Worse yet, the this advice is often unintentionally destructive, as their effort to console you provides you with a false sense of righteousness in the situation. That false sense of righteousness is hardly productive, and factor in the inevitable comiserating about men that goes on in these little *ah hem* "sessions," you're actively driving a wedge into your relationship. Think about it.
> 
> Of course, all this goes both ways, it's just that more often (like practically always) women air this dirty laundry to their friends and family more than do men. And it's not a very nice thing to do. In fact, it's really, really rude. I'm sure women don't appreciate it when men do it; lucky for them, men usually show more respect to their partner in that regard, so it's not something women have to deal with very often.
> 
> As for the kvetching about this thread being an advice column, I have to ask, isn't 60,000 threads on biking enough? Man, you chicks must really, really, really love biking. What's wrong with a little change of pace now and then? Personally, I'm thinking about posting a "pick my nail color" thread in passion this weekend. OPI has some really cool shades and I need some help making the right choice before I get to the salon. I can't decide between "To Dive For Pink" or "Cool in the Pool." Decisions, decisions ...


Yeah but, just like the poster, we don't go to friends and family for the actual advice.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

tlg said:


> Tsk tsk tsk. MTB'ers are people too.


Don't waste a tsk tsk on such illogical nonsense. Now thats just a silly saying. Of course they are.

Sabine


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Looks like Surly pink or Santa Crus Juliana blue. Being a singlespeeder I might lean toward the Surly...


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

screampint said:


> Looks like Surly pink or Santa Crus Juliana blue. Being a singlespeeder I might lean toward the Surly...


Shweeet! The womens' votes have it. Surly pink it is. Goes better with a gunmetal grey bike ...


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Yeah but, just like the poster, we don't go to friends and family for the actual advice.
> 
> Sabine


Huh? Your post makes no sense.

Hello Kitty


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Huh? Your post makes no sense.
> 
> Hello Kitty


Yes it does.

Most people aren't really seeking advice. Seldom even act on the advice they are given. Instead, when looking for advice, people are actually just looking for someone to listen. I'm thinking that crashedandburned doesn't really want advice from any of us of what to do about the stupic AC units. He just wants to vent (pun intended) a little.

Or not.

Sabine


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Most people aren't really seeking advice. Seldom even act on the advice they are given. Instead, when looking for advice, people are actually just looking for someone to listen. I'm thinking that crashedandburned doesn't really want advice from any of us of what to do about the stupic AC units. He just wants to vent (pun intended) a little.
> 
> ...


Oh. Thanks for the clarification. That does make sense, but moreover, it makes my point that all this "advice from my friends" bidnez, is really just girly speak for "b*tch session." If that's productive for you, by all means, keep doing it. But be clear, "looking for someone to listen," usually means "looking for someone to agree," and that's exactly the bias to which tlg was referring. Be clear, there's a cost to it. Whether you recognize it or not.

Personally, I think you're better off focusing on, talking to, and working with, the person you're talking _about _ during your b*tch sessions. I think it's more kind. And respectful. And productive. You can vent your frustrations on a ride.

But I did like your pun.

Hello Kitty.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Personally, I think you're better off focusing on, talking to, and working with, the person you're talking _about _ during your b*tch sessions. I think it's more kind. And respectful. And productive. You can vent your frustrations on a ride.


This is absolute tom foolery. Like "talking" to the loved one ever does anything. EVERYONE knows that the only way to solve deeply embedded relationship problems is to present it on the internet and wait for some random shmoe to give you well thought out advice such as:

"Dump that ho ass b!tch!"

This whole idea of "communicating" is probably what's responsible for all of the divorces these days.

P.S. Maybe one day, Hello Kitty, Sabine and myself can participate in a Sarcasm-Off. There could be cages and peanut butter and everything.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

catzilla said:


> P.S. Maybe one day, Hello Kitty, Sabine and myself can participate in a Sarcasm-Off. There could be cages and peanut butter and everything.


Name the cage and the sandwich spread, catzilla.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

catzilla said:


> ....
> "Dump that ho ass b!tch!"
> 
> This whole idea of "communicating" is probably what's responsible for all of the divorces these days.


Cat, I hope I have the opportunity to meet you in person someday. You always have me trying to supress a huge belly-laugh in the middle of my workplace.

You're gonna get me in trouble.



FRC


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Name the cage and the sandwich spread, catzilla.


Okeedokey. Nicholas and Nutella.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Okeedokey. Nicholas and Nutella.


LOL! My money's on you.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*end the miserable relationship !*

I see that crashandburn has so much problem with his GF. After he received many advices from other female bikers on this forum, the problem has not been resolved. I strongly suggested that he decisive decision to tell her no. if that method doesn't work then end the relationship for godsake, you are driving me nuts with women problem

You should pass on your problem to me. In short, you can give her to me. I will find a way to deal with stubborn women.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Wow! This thread is actually fun now! Can I sell the tickets?


Mmmm.... Nutella....

Nice touch with the machine gun kitten.


----------

